# Running water pump off generator



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> If you had a bench grinder(or similar easy starting motor) ~1 HP you could run it before/while starting the pump, it would give you a few more amps as it back fed the line during the pump start up. the other method is the building of a Tank circuit out of large capacitors and matched for 60 Hertz impedance coils to store a couple of a thousand Watts in resonance... I'd get an E. Engineer to look at your numbers and circuit diagram.


Mr. Tesla? Nikola? Is that you?:blink:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Sure I'll talk to an engineer so I can water my grass.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

To check if your pump/gen setup is damaging your pump, 
you can compare the time the pump takes to get to full speed 
running off of house current using 300' of #12 or 190' of #14 or 120' of #16 [these are all equal in resistance]
with the pump running off your gen and some length of #12.

Continually restarting the pump while 
alternating between house current and gen current 
will help you judge when the gen rampup time is equal to or less than 
the house current rampup time.

You don't even need a switch and since it's a comparison, you don't need instruments.

This should work with any motor or compressor load.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Getting by @ 21: hey, buying a larger generator set would be the most rational act now. Accepting a poorly designed sewer plumbing that requires electricity to flush a toilet was silly..... 

I'm an Ant that has been lifted up by the likes of Nick Tesla and other Geniuses. "I can see so far, because I stand on the shoulders' of Giants,"
A. Einstein.
I inferred somehow that the issue was the turd lift pump wouldn't start reliably off his current generator, not a yard watering pump...


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I stand on the shoulders' of Giants


"This has recently been interpreted by a few writers as a sarcastic remark directed at Hooke's appearance.[7] Although Hooke was not of particularly short stature, he was of slight build and had been afflicted from his youth with a severe kyphosis. However, at this time Hooke and Newton were on good terms and had exchanged many letters in tones of mutual regard. Only later, when Robert Hooke criticized some of Newton's ideas regarding optics, Newton was so offended that he withdrew from public debate, and the two men remained enemies until Hooke's death."

And there was no Nobel prize for math because Nobel thought his wife was 'doing' a mathematician.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My sewer is basically on a step tank system. Meaning everyone's little pump pressurizes the system. Not surprised it works hard.


----------

